# Atv LED headlights!!!



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone done or seen anyone make some square rigid or round other brand led lights into the headlight area instead of running a light bar up front? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

well, for what model bike??? i was thinking about it... and im sure it could be done... i just haven't looked at at the way the factory lights are mounted in my Brute Force yet.


----------



## thunderstruck (Mar 4, 2012)

i had an 07 that I cut out the backside of the headlight housings & jb welded in 4" round lights like these

 Totron Wholesale 2 Pack 4 inch 27W 9 32V Round LED Work Light Flood Beam | eBay 


they were much much better then stock


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 2012 grizz 700...my problem is my factory housing keep gettin water in them and blowing bulbs... So i figured an led housinv would work great since they are sealed. My buddy sent me a pic of it done on a rhino same headlights as mine... But no info on it at all 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone did it for an arctic cat. There's a thread somewhere for it.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Aight thanks... Ill tryn find it... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I did a thread on it where I removed the stockers and fiberglassed in a blackout for the hole. Originally I was going to put a 5" square 4 led light in there but it ended up being not worth the effort if you're wanting adjustability and looks. 

I ended up making a new cover to close up the hole where the stock lights were and mounted the LEDs to a "2 angle iron welded to the bumper. Looks better IMO and works 1000x better too






















The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

How bright are those two squares?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

3,440 lumens EACH
4 - 10 watt LEDs by vision x 
They're like looking at the sun. 


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ that's the one I was thinking of.


----------

